# Don Robb



## Don Robb's grandaughter (Aug 13, 2010)

My grandfather is Don Robb and if anyone has any pictures or stories about him please post them..... I'm hoping to put them together for a present. Maybe even unite him with some old friends. Thank you


----------



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi from NZ. If you can get a list of his ships with the dates that he worked on each one,what he did etc., chances are someone on this site will know of him. Good luck and welcome. Ronnie


----------



## mmga7474 (Dec 26, 2020)

Don Robb's grandaughter said:


> My grandfather is Don Robb and if anyone has any pictures or stories about him please post them..... I'm hoping to put them together for a present. Maybe even unite him with some old friends. Thank you


Your grand-dad and I were together In Nigeria in 1965 -66. Couple of youngsters, had a lot of fun. Don was the skipper on M/V Margery. Your Grand-Dad was tee-totaler, so I had to take up the slack, and drink his share too. Young and dumb but lots of fun. You might ask your grand-dad if he remembers, one of the choppers going in Escavos, Nigeria. I was floating on its pontoons, when we tied on to it, it flipped over, so we towed back to port upside down. Thankfully nobody was hurt.


----------

